# High Protein or Low??



## Occa (Oct 7, 2012)

We have a new puppy and have had her since 8 weeks. She is now 14 weeks old and a real character. We have been doing a lot of research on puppy foods and finding varying opinions on whether a large breed puppyshould have a high protein or low protein diet. My vet says low protein because high protein causes musculoskeletal problems later and yet, others say the opposite. We will be feeding her a grain free kibble in the evening and will be switching to raw in the mornings. We are likely going to go with Acana but would like to know if we should be feeding high protein. Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

There is a sticky note in the feeding the puppy section on protein and calcium etc in puppy foods. At the very least make sure the food is labeled "all life stages" and not just "maintenance" as a grain free maintenance food may have too much calcium.

I went with the approach of lower protein and calcium kibble (Fromm Large Breed Puppy) and am very happy with how my pup developed. I have heard that high calcium (which comes from the meat meal in many grain free diets) in a kibble may be absorbed differently than high calcium in a raw diet.


----------



## kelina (Nov 17, 2012)

Authority chicken formula is best ! My dogs are in love when eating this. 34Lbs for 30$ amazinggg!

Cheap and good? Thats a plus lol. 

My dogs love them.. rather than beneful. They really stopped liking beneful, gladly to switch them to authority for pups! And its from pups up to 2 yrs old  thats coolio !


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

The level of calcium is what you need to watch when it comes to growth rate of the skeletal system. High protein does not affect growth, but a food that is too high in calcium (and to a lesser extent a food that has a calciumhosphorus ratio that is too far from 1:1) does affect growth and can predispose a pup to hip and joint problems later in life. 

Some pups do well on a high protein food, and others do not. The one thing I would look at when it comes to a high protein food is what the source of the protein is. Is the majority of that protein from meat, or is it from vegetable sources like peas?


----------



## Occa (Oct 7, 2012)

the protein is made up of 19% deboned chix, 18% chix meal, 5% peas. Calcium/phos is close to 1:1 - so looks like we are good. Thank you all for your responses.


----------



## Welshy23 (Dec 11, 2012)

hello, i dabble in weightlifting at my gym. I use pure protein for my muscles to repairs and grow. Protein has no effect on the bones. If i have to much protein it doesnt matter and doesnt harm me. ( i have never thought i have had too much and i do have a massive protein intake after my shakes with the meat i have in my meals through the day!) 
Different protein structures do different things in very slightly different ways like for example the different type of protein and where it comes from; Whey, meat, anabolic, soy, egg, casein and much more. Some like casein are slow release over 6-8 hours mainly taken at night to the whey which acts straight away. But all, as said above, just aid growth in their unique own way.

I would think that if your puppy can stomach it then defiantly go for it. With all the sleeping and growing it does (certainly my pup!) that it would work wonders for the pup! Sleep is where the pup is repairing its muscles from its tiring time bouncing around all day! 

Has anyone been to the gym/long walk/lifted something too heavy? and then in the morning a certain muscle or body part hurts? Now think what your new pup would be doing all day with her brand new muscles! More than likely tearing them apart! So its very important that they get adequate rest, if they have a funny lull of a day where they are not as active this may be why! 

i hope this helps a little. I know im not a dog expert but i understand the human aspect and im sure it would be basically the same!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

welshys I don't believe you - maybe pictures would prove it lol - just kidding --- okay so you are asking about some pretty low protein foods in another thread - same applies to the dog . I especially like your comments about the " With all the sleeping and growing it does (certainly my pup!) that it would work wonders for the pup! Sleep is where the pup is repairing its muscles from its tiring time bouncing around all day! " because so many over extend the pup in physical activity (commotion) that the dog never gets solid rest .


----------



## Welshy23 (Dec 11, 2012)

carmspack said:


> welshys I don't believe you - maybe pictures would prove it lol - just kidding --- okay so you are asking about some pretty low protein foods in another thread - same applies to the dog . I especially like your comments about the " With all the sleeping and growing it does (certainly my pup!) that it would work wonders for the pup! Sleep is where the pup is repairing its muscles from its tiring time bouncing around all day! " because so many over extend the pup in physical activity (commotion) that the dog never gets solid rest .


I take protein because when i go to the gym i destroy my muscle to the point it NEEDS to be repaired. When i run/walk/work i just become fatigued and need to recover in a different way than i would recover after a hard work out. Now im not making my pup do weights so therefore i wouldn't say she NEEDS a high protein diet to the extent to which i take it, what im saying is like you pointed out - My girl is bouncing all over the garden and is sleeping about 50% of the day! So high protein would help that muscle repair but i wouldn't imagine that they'll need a massive amount, i would say give the dog what her body can take!. I hope this all makes sense! 

p.s you want pictures of my puppy?... haha


----------

